# Projekt 2016: Der Mini-Max-Quadrat-Teich



## Aquaga (9. Dez. 2015)

Soooo, jetzt wird’s offiziell!

Ich stelle vor und zur Diskussion: *Der Mini-Max-Quadrat-Teich *!  Tadaaa!   

Nun, was haben meine Frau und ich uns dabei gedacht?

Unser Ziel ist es bei minimaler Fläche ein Maximum an Volumen und ein Maximum an Variation zu erhalten.


Unser Planungsstand im Detail:

*Flächenüberlegungen:*

Der maximal zur Verfügung stehende Platz beträgt 3 Meter zwischen Weg und Rasenkante, sowie 3 Meter zwischen Terrasse und Pflanzbeet vor dem Gartenzaun/Trockensteinmauer.

Den maximal möglichen Platz habe ich hier mal mit Latten gekennzeichnet:

  



Das äußere Quadrat (= Teichumrandung) ist ziemlich genau Nord-Süd bzw. Ost-West ausgerichtet. An der Süd-West-Kante stehen 2 Koniferen. Da diese praktischerweise mittags den Teich beschatten haben wir uns entschlossen diese stehen zu lassen. Somit ergibt sich eine „bebaubare“ Fläche von 2,5 x 3 Meter.

An der Nord-West-Kannte würden wir ein Pflanzenklärbecken bauen wollen und zwar mit den Maßen 0,5 x 2,5 Meter. Als Hauptteich bleibt dann eine Fläche von 2,5 auf 2,5 Meter.

Da das ganze ein bisschen kompliziert klingt habe ich das ganze auf folgendem Bild mal mit Latten visualisiert:

  




*Volumenmaximierung:*

Um bei minimaler Fläche mit möglichst vielen Zonen trotzdem ein maximales Teichvolumen zu erhalten war unsere Überlegung die Zonen 2, 3 , 4 und 6 zu "unterkellern", bzw. als Balkone zu bauen.

Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich mal eine Planungsskizze angefügt:


   


Was haltet ihr davon? Hat sowas schon mal jemand gemacht oder hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? 
Meine Aquarienfische haben zumindest nix an Überhängen auszusetzen.

Wir kämen damit bei einer Teichoberfläche von 7,5 qm und einer maximalen Tiefe von 2 Metern auf ein Volumen von ca. 13.500 Litern!

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch einmal unsere Tiefen-/Volumentabelle:

  

Um bei Bedarf bequem in den Teich rein und raus zu kommen, sind 3 Trittstufen geplant: 
Stufe 1 ist  auf 50 cm Wassertiefe in Zone 3 integriert
Stufe 2 ist auf 100 cm Wassertiefe
Stufe 3 ist auf 150 cm Wassertiefe

Da ich ja immer eine kleine Brücke haben wollte, aber unser Teich dafür einfach nicht groß genug ist habe ich als "Gimmick"  eine Uferzone mit Sand und 3 Trittsteinen geplant (Zone 1). Diese Zone soll als einzigste  nicht als Balkon gebaut werden.

Tja, jetzt erst mal "Feuer frei" für Kommentare, Meinungen, Kritik und Anregungen.

Ich sag schon mal


----------



## mitch (9. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Gabor,

das hört sich doch schon mal alles gut an. Das Teichloch würde ich ausmauern, da sonst die Wände nicht stabil sein werden.
Am Besten den Teich erst ganz mit Folie auskleiden und dann die "Balkone" reinstellen - dann kannst du auch mal umgestalten ohne den Teich gleich ganz zu zerlegen.




Aquaga schrieb:


> Stufe 3 ist auf 150 cm Wassertiefe


was soll da wachsen ?

Bodenablauf & Skimmer & Co ? wenn du schon am planen bist


----------



## Aquaga (9. Dez. 2015)

Hallo mitch,

danke für die rasche Antwort! 

Also geplant ist ein Bodenablauf in der Mitte des Beckens, den Skimmer hab ich schon eingezeichnet (an der Terrassenseite).

Geplant ist eine Betonbodenplatte zu gießen und den Beckenrand mit Schalsteinen hochzumauern. Platte und Wände sind mit Armierung geplant, da unser Grundstück aufgrund einer leichte Hanglage aufgeschüttet ist. Die riesen Steine der Stützmauer auf der Seite des Pflanzenbeckens (Zone 6) halten vermutlich einiges an Druck aus, aber ich will lieber nichts riskieren  

Die eingezeichneten Trittstufen bei 50, 100 und 150 cm Wassertiefe sollen nur den Zugang erleichtern (um nicht mit einem Kopfsprung abtauchen zu müssen, falls mal der Bodenablauf verstopfen sollte). An den Stellen ist also kein Bewuchs geplant und auch nicht erwünscht 

Bezüglich der Wände hätte ich noch mal eine Frage: Senkrecht oder lieber leicht nach oben hin öffnend - wegen möglichem Eisdruck?? Hab da irgendwo mal was dazu gelesen.

Viele Grüße

Gabor


----------



## Michael H (9. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

2 Meter Teichtiefe soll nicht so Prickeln't sein für die Fische ( Koi , wenn es denn welche werden sollen ) . Wie ich gelesen hab haben die dann mehr Probleme mit Tumoren die da besser wachsen sollen . Ob es stimmt ist wieder so eine Sache .

Mauern würde ich Senkrecht nach oben , wenn du die leicht versetzt damit der Teich sich Konisch nach oben öffnet mußte die ja wieder Verputzen . Die Arbeit würde ich mir nicht machen . Bevor die Folie reinkommt kannste ja die innenseiten mit Styrodur auskleiden , das sollte reichen damit sich das Eis einwenig ausdehnen kann .
Im Winter wirst du wahrscheinlich sowie so ein oder zwei Luftsteine reinhängen . Also wirst du nie eine Geschlossene Eisdecke auf dem Teich haben .

Was ich jetzt noch Vermisse ist dein Filter , wo ist der den Geplant ..?
Oder soll es nur das Pflanzenklärbecken werden ...?


----------



## troll20 (9. Dez. 2015)

noch mal lesen geh


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> . An der Süd-West-Kante stehen 2 Koniferen. Da diese praktischerweise mittags den Teich beschatten



Bei so steilen Wänden brauchst du keinen Schatten .... viel mehr kannst du froh sein über jeden Sonnenstrahl welcher dein Wasser erwärmt.


----------



## troll20 (9. Dez. 2015)

Was für Fische sollen denn drin leben, bzw sollen überhaupt Fische rein?
Oder bleiben die, die du jetzt schon hast 





Aquaga schrieb:


> Bei der Herbstinventur habe ich noch 5 __ Moderlieschen und 1 __ Gründling erspähen können.


Davon hängt ja alles weitere ab.


----------



## Aquaga (10. Dez. 2015)

Moin liebe Teichkollegen,

vielen Dank für die Anregungen bisher. 

Zum geplanten Fischbesatz: Natürlich möchte ich meinen aktuellen Besatz in das neue Becken mitnehmen.
Dazu wollen wir mit ein paar normalen Goldfischen und ein paar Sarasa und __ Shubunkin starten. 


Allerdings habe ich mich im nächstgelegenen Kölle-Zoo schon öfter dabei ertappt länger an dem Koi-Schaubecken zu verweilen ...... hmmm wie lange ist gleich nochmal die Inkubationszeit beim Koi-Virus?
Da die Zukunft ungewiss ist sollte das Becken vorsichtshalber schon direkt Koi-tauglich gebaut werden 


Ich habe öfters gelesen das 1,5 Meter Tiefe das absolute Minimum sei - 1,75 Meter gut ist und bis 2 Meter noch besser sei. Daher habe ich mir gedacht den neuen Teich direkt auf 2 Meter auszubuddeln. Das die Koi in 2 Meter Tiefe vermehrt Tumore entwickeln habe ich noch nicht gelesen, aber ich bin ja noch in der Inkubationszeit des Koi-Virus und lerne gerne dazu .

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Das die Koi in 2 Meter Tiefe vermehrt Tumore entwickeln



Stimmt ja gar nicht , Ich hab gehört das Koi ab 2 Meter Tiefe " ERTRINKEN "

Was der Michel da immer so liest, hahahahaha ist ja herrlich 

hmmm wie lange ist gleich nochmal die Inkubationszeit beim Koi-Virus?

mhhhh wenn du länger als 30 sek. am Schaubecken standest , ist es wohl schon zu spät

salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> An der Süd-West-Kante stehen 2 Koniferen



Hau die ollen Dinger weg oder versetze sie und mache den (Koi)Teich grösser,  frag mal den Tumor leser , der ärgert sich auch über das giftige Grün

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (10. Dez. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Stimmt ja gar nicht , Ich hab gehört das Koi ab 2 Meter Tiefe " ERTRINKEN "
> 
> Was der Michel da immer so liest, hahahahaha ist ja herrlich
> 
> salve Patrick



Dann grabe ich nur 1,99m tief.


----------



## troll20 (10. Dez. 2015)

Also für Kois würde ich sagen sind deine 2,5 x 2,5 Tiefzone schon ein guter Filterkeller  

Aber der Teich sollte größer werden! !!!!


----------



## troll20 (10. Dez. 2015)

Was das Thema Tumor angeht: nichts genaues weis man nicht. Gibt auch Koihalter mit 3,5m tiefen Becken und da haben die Fische nach 20 Jahren nichts. Da kommen noch etliche andere Faktoren hinzu die das begünstigen bzw verhindern. Und genaue Untersuchungen gab es wohl auch noch nicht die zusammen hänge bestätigen.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Dez. 2015)

Bleib lieber bei Goldfischen und ihren Artverwandten. Sonst bereust du es in kurzer Zeit und willst gleich wieder größer bauen. Siehe meine Threads hier im Forum.


----------



## Aquaga (10. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt noch Vermisse ist dein Filter , wo ist der den Geplant ..?
> Oder soll es nur das Pflanzenklärbecken werden ...?



Also der Einsatz von Filtertechnik ist in jedem Fall geplant. Unser aktueller Teich wird durch eine 
Pontec Filter- und Bachlaufpumpe PondoMax Eco 5000 und Berlan UV-C Druckfilter BDF10000-UVC gefiltert.
Das wird für den neuen Teich sicher nicht reichen.

Ich habe die Möglichkeit "unten" an das Pflanzenbecken angrenzend (im Blumenbeet) noch einen Filterschacht anbauen zu können, 
oder alternativ in ca 2-3 Meter Entfernung in einem kleinen Gewächshaus, das an die Hauswand angrenzt, die Technik unterbringen zu können.
Da würden dann früher im Jahr und auch länger in den Herbst/Winter rein moderate Temperaturen herrschen.
Was sagen denn da die Technik-Experten dazu? Lieber kurze Wege und direkt am Teich oder in 3m Entfernung im Gewächshaus?

In Bezug auf die Technik selber habe ich noch keine Präferenzen, ich arbeite mich da erst noch in das Thema ein 
... und bin natürlich für jeden Ratschlag dankbar 

LG
Gabor


----------



## pema (10. Dez. 2015)

Ohne jemals einen Koi gehalten zu haben:
Es kommt doch nicht nur auf das Volumen an. Dann kannst du ja 5m tief graben und hast noch mehr Liter. So ein Tier (egal ob großer Koi...den du ja bestimmt haben möchtest...oder großer __ Goldfisch) will sich doch auch bewegen können. Von rechts nach links - nicht von oben nach unten.
Überleg dir doch bitte noch mal die Maße. Wegen zweier Koniferen (die man schon nachgeworfen bekommt) würde ich keinen Koiknast bauen wollen.
petra


----------



## Michael H (10. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 2 Meter Teichtiefe soll nicht so Prickeln't sein für die Fische ( Koi , wenn es denn welche werden sollen ) . Wie ich gelesen hab haben die dann mehr Probleme mit Tumoren die da besser wachsen sollen . Ob es stimmt ist wieder so eine Sache .



http://koi-discount.de/news2014/show/item/id/16/

Ich hab ja Geschrieben das ich es nur gelesen hab , hab die These ja nicht in die Welt gesetzt


----------



## Aquaga (10. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also für Kois würde ich sagen sind deine 2,5 x 2,5 Tiefzone schon ein guter Filterkeller
> 
> Aber der Teich sollte größer werden! !!!!



In der aktuellen Planung ist sogar angedacht das angrenzende Pflanzenbecken als "Balkon" zu gestalten, so dass am Boden in 2 Meter Tiefe 3 Meter statt 2,5 Meter Beckenlänge zu Verfügung steht. 
Ich werde nachher nochmal draußen nachmessen gehen, denn ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass noch mindestens 0,5 Meter zusätzliche Beckenlänge drin sind, wenn man das Becken weiter in das Beet reinsetzen würde. 
Damit hätte ich dann eine Grundfläche (und auch freier Schwimmraum in einer Beckentiefe zwischen ca. 0,5 und 2 Metern) von 2,5 x 4,0 Meter. Darüber sind dann in unterschiedlicher Höhe die Überhänge an den Beckenränder (für die verschiedenen Zonen).  

Das Thema Koi-Becken war in unserer Ausgangsüberlegung für die Beckenneugestaltung noch gar nicht vorgesehen, aber je länger ich hier im Forum lese, desto interessanter finde ich Idee: Koibecken. 
Wir würden wohl trotzdem mit Goldfischen und unseren __ Moderlieschen starten, aber falls es uns überkommen sollte:  Was würdet ihr den sagen was da an Beckenlänge für Kois nötig ist um in der Zukunft ohne Beckenerweiterung umsteigen zu können?

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## rollikoi (10. Dez. 2015)

Hallo auch von mir,

hab gerade gelesen das du das Pflanzenbecken (Sumpfzone) als "Balkon" ausführen willst.
Hierzu dachte ich mir so spontan warum so kompliziert, mit schwimmenden Pflanzeninseln kommt man unkomplizierter und günstiger zum gleichen Ergebnis.
Ich denke ein Koiteich sollte schon so 5m und mehr lang sein, zum Wohl der Tiere.
Und ehrlich gesagt, große Fische im kleinen Teich sehen einfach nur Sch.... aus.

LG Bernd


----------



## Michael H (10. Dez. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Koiteich sollte schon so 5m und mehr lang sein, zum Wohl der Tiere.
> Und ehrlich gesagt, große Fische im kleinen Teich sehen einfach nur Sch.... aus.



Hmmmm ich denke ich muß nochmal Umbauen . Meine armen Koi


----------



## troll20 (10. Dez. 2015)

Ach Michael, noch sind deine ja klein 
Aber spätestens nächstes Jahr solltest schon anfangen


----------



## Michael H (10. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ach Michael, noch sind deine ja klein


Puh , das sag ich denen dann Morgen , damit die das auch wissen


----------



## rollikoi (10. Dez. 2015)

Ups,

bin ich da wem auf die Füße getreten.
Sorry, war keine Absicht.

LG Bernd


----------



## Zacky (10. Dez. 2015)

@rollikoi Bernd - Ich glaube nicht. Ich denke, dass es einem Teichbesitzer schon irgendwann klar wird, dass gerade die Fische in "unnatürlicher" Haltung etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit benötigen. Daher bauen Viele ihren Teich ja auch 2 oder gar 3 Mal neu und stets größer, sofern sie die Fische behalten. Fische sind meines Erachtens nach auch Fluchttiere und diese brauchen Platz, um eben in den überschaubaren Teichbecken flüchten zu können. Ich habe auch aus vielen verschiedenen Quellen heraus gelesen, dass man schon etwa die 4-6fache Körperlänge (eines ausgewachsenen Tieres) als Teichlänge nutzen sollte. Wenn man das auf die großen bunten Fische umrechnet, die ja nun fast Jeder gerne in seinem Teich haben möchte, sind da schnell 4-5 Meter Länge angebracht.

Wenn es kleine Fische, wie die bisherigen Besatzfische, bleiben, dann mag es auch mit einer geringeren Teichlänge funktionieren. Man will es ja auch nicht immer übertreiben.

Wichtig wäre hier in dem Thread noch die Frage nach der Filterung zu klären. Anfangs stand schon etwas von einem Bodenablauf und einem Skimmer drin. Was für ein Bodenablauf soll es denn werden und auch was für ein Skimmer kommt zum Einsatz!? Halbschwerkraftfilterung mit Pumpe vorne oder hinten? Nicht das der Filterplatz größer werden muss, als der Teich.


----------



## Aquaga (11. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem hier in so kurzer Zeit so viele Anregungen gepostet wurden habe ich gestern Abend vor dem Schlafen gehen im dunklen und bei Frost noch einmal versucht die zur Verfügung stehende Fläche genau nachzumessen.
Im Schlaf hatte ich dann einige Erkenntnisse: Eine Stimme rief mir immer zu „Bye Bye Quadrat-Teich“ also habe ich mich von dieser Version jetzt verabschiedet. 
Aber dann hatte ich auch noch eine Erscheinung: Der 2/3-3/3-Teich!

Ich habe die Sache heute Morgen hier mal visualisiert:

  

Zwischen der Terrasse und den Stützmauerfelsen passt ein gemauertes Becken mit den Innenmaßen 2,50 x 3,75 Meter. Wenn die verschiedenen Tiefenzonen und das Pflanzenfilterbecken (Zone 6) als Balkone gebaut werden haben wir ein Teichvolumen von ca. 18.000 Liter, bei einer Oberfläche von 9,375 qm.

Hier mal die Maßtabelle:

  

Zur Technik habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht und einen Technikplan erstellt:

  



Die Eckdaten:   Pumpenschacht mit drei Pumpen direkt neben dem Teich


  Kreislauf 1: 
Teich – UVC – Bogensiebfilter – Drei-Kammer-Filter – Pflanzenfilter – Teich

  Kreislauf 2:
Teich – Druckfilter mit UVC – Bachlauf – Teich

  Kreislauf 3:
Teich – Pflanzenfilter – Teich



Welche Geräte es jetzt letztendlich werden sollen kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, da hab ich noch zu wenig Erfahrung bzw. Wissen. Ich habe mich daher zunächst mal an dem Konzept von Holger orientiert:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-2-0-mein-zweiter-teich.38564/

Kreislauf 1 soll mit der Teicheinweihung in Betrieb gehen. Die Filterung erfolgt im Gewächshäusle das in 2 Meter Entfernung an die Hauswand angebaut wurde. Der Bach-Kreislauf zur Sauerstoff-Anreicherung würde in einem nachfolgenden Bauabschnitt erstellt werden. In wie weit  der Bypass-Kreislauf 3 Sinn macht bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.

Was meint Ihr, ist das ein sinnvolles Konzept?

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Aquaga (11. Dez. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> @rollikoi  Fische sind meines Erachtens nach auch Fluchttiere und diese brauchen Platz, um eben in den überschaubaren Teichbecken flüchten zu können.



Ja das denke ich auch, deshalb habe ich mir überlegt durch die "Balkon-Konstruktionen" der Zonen Unterstände für die Fische zu schaffen.

Mein Ziel ist es ja auf einer nicht gerade üppigen Fläche einen möglichst abwechslungsreichen und fischgefälligen Teich zu kreieren.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2015)

Die Balkone könnten dir aber auch die Sicht auf die Fische rauben. Gerade wenn es um Kontrolle auf Wohlbefinden und Verhalten geht, könnten sie dann komplett aus deinem Blickfeld verschwinden. Fangen wird dann auch schwierig.


----------



## Aquaga (11. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Balkone könnten dir aber auch die Sicht auf die Fische rauben.



Ja, da habe ich auch lange hin und her überlegt. Nicht alle Fische sind so neugierig (oder doof?) wie meine __ Moderlieschen und schwimmen direkt freiwillig in ein Netz sobald es im Teich versenkt wird.  
Da die Rand-Pflanzzonen nur 25 cm breit geplant sind dürften diese keine Probleme machen. Die Flachwasser-Sand-Dreieckszone und natürlich der Pflanzenfilter sind dahingegen etwas problematisch. Aber ich muss nicht immer alle meine Fische sehen, wenn sie Angst haben sollen sie sich verstecken können, das halte ich in meinen Aquarien genauso.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2015)

Man kann zwar nicht alles verallgemeinern, aber ich hatte eine Situation vor 2 Wochen, wo mir erst sehr spät aufgefallen ist, dass sich ein kleiner Koi merkwürdig verhalten hat. Er hatte sich einige Tage versteckt, oder verborgen gehalten. Als er wieder zu sehen war, bemerkte ich dann wie schwach er war. Kurze Zeit später ist er verstorben. Das hätte ich vielleicht verhindern können. Aber wie gesagt das muss nicht heißen, das dein Konzept nicht doch funktionieren würde. Ich finde es prinzipiell auch gut, wenn die Fische ein wenig Rückzugsraum haben. Es kann aber auch Nachteile haben.

Wenn es Richtung Koi geht und der Garten den Platz einfach nicht hergibt, würde ich die Pflanzzonen weglassen. Alternativ es mit Taschenmatten realisieren, oder aber die Randbepflanzung aufwerten. Hauptsache die Fische haben am Ende Platz zum schwimmen.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr den sagen was da an Beckenlänge für Kois nötig ist um in der Zukunft ohne Beckenerweiterung umsteigen zu können?


8 x Körperlänge wurde mir mal gesagt von wegen Fluchtreflex oder so......Also wenn du so ein richtiges 1m Boot halten möchtest sind da wohl 8 m notwendig. Bei den meisten ist es so das Sie kleine Koi kaufen. Bis die dann auf 60 cm angewachsen sich vergehen ein paar Tage. Somit solltest du mit 6 m Teichlänge einige Tage klar kommen. Wenn es dann soweit ist das du die 60 cm Fische abgeben müsstest .... Glaube dann darfst du den Teich erweitern.


----------



## Zacky (11. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Die Eckdaten: Pumpenschacht mit drei Pumpen direkt neben dem Teich
> Kreislauf 1:
> Teich – UVC – Bogensiebfilter – Drei-Kammer-Filter – Pflanzenfilter – Teich
> Kreislauf 2:
> ...



Das würde ich so nicht machen, da dies einfach zu viel Energie benötigt und das Wasser bei Kreislauf 2 & 3 einfach ungefiltert wieder zurückgeführt wird.

Ich würde das Wasser komplett über den Siebfilter schicken, durch den Mehrkammerfilter und dann über den Bachlauf bzw. über einen Bypass in den Pflanzenfilter. Den Einlauf in den Pflanzenfilter würde ich zudem unterhalb der Wasserlinie machen. Den Bachlauf würde ich ebenso abschaltbar machen, da das oberflächennahe Wasser, was über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich fließt, sich im Sommer deutlich mehr erhitzen könnte und im Herbst/Winter mehr auskühlen kann. Das muss man ggf. mal selbst austesten, da es ja von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich sein kann.

Ob der 3-Kammer-Filter ausreichend ist, möchte ich mal nicht weiter kommentieren. Benutze bitte mal die Suche nach "CBF-350" oder ähnlich. Einige haben diesen Filter genutzt und ihre Erfahrungen kund getan.

Ich persönlich würde das Konzept zudem auch etwas anders aufbauen. Den Bodenablauf und den Skimmer würde ich in einen Siebfilter US III - Ultrasieve III (oder vergleichbar) leiten, dahinter eine Pumpe (O**e Gravity bspw.) mit 20.000 l/h, die das Wasser nach oben zum Filter fördert. Das Wasser durchläuft den Mehrkammerfilter und kann von dort aus selbstständig in Schwerkraft ~ a) über den Bachlauf und b) über den Pflanzenfilter wieder auslaufen. Je nach Förderhöhe wird die Pumpe keine 20.000 l/h mehr nach oben fördern, was ja auch nicht weiter schlimm wäre, wenn es nicht sehr viel weniger ist. Die Förderhöhe würde ich dennoch nicht zu hoch wählen, denn auch die energiesparenden Pumpen dieser Art mögen nicht unbedingt Förderhöhe.


----------



## Aquaga (11. Dez. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde das Konzept zudem auch etwas anders aufbauen...



Super vielen Dank für die Tipps, das hat mir einen neuen Blickwinkel eröffnet! Ich muss mein Konzept noch mal durchdenken


----------



## Aquaga (17. Dez. 2015)

Halli Hallo, ich melde mich zurück von der Teichbau-Verhandlungsfront.

Meine Liebste hat nun die größere Teich-Variante mit ca. 21.000 Liter "genehmigt" (3,00 auf 3,50 Meter bei 2 Meter Tiefe). 
Dafür muss ich aber erst die beiden Koniferen "retten" die ihr irgendwie ans Herz gewachsen sind und ihnen in einem anderen Gartenteil Assyl gewähren 
Ob die das Umpflanzen vertragen und da anwachsen ist natürlich ne andre Frage, aber schaun mer ma. 

Auf Grund der bisherigen Anregungen habe ich mein Filterkonzept überarbeitet und hier mal die geplante Wasserströmung im Teich eingezeichnet:
  

Erreicht werden soll das mit folgender Filtertechnik: 
1 Bodenablauf und 1 Skimmer fließen per Schwerkraft in ein Spaltsieb oder Vlies-Filter (je nach Budget ) von da durch ein Rohr unter dem Weg hindurch in das vom Teichrand in etwa 2 Meter entfernte Gewächshaus in einen Pumpenschacht. Im Gewächshaus gehts durch die Pumpe rauf in einen UVC-Gerät und dann durch einen Helix-Eigenbau-Filter und danach per Schwerkraft zurück Richtung Teich in einen Pflanzenfilter (3 Meter x 0,50 Meter) der aus drei Filterbecken besteht. Becken 1 von unten nach oben durchströmt, Becken 2 von oben nach unten und Becken 3 wieder von unten nach oben und dann ab in den Teich.
Der in einer späteren Erweiterung hinzugefügte Bachlauf erhält eine eigene Pumpe mit angeschlossenem Druckfilter (beides vom aktuellen Teich).
 

Was meint ihr, wird das so funktionieren und wie groß sollte ich dann den Helix-Filter konzipieren?
Und außerdem: Wo würdet ihr mir welche Rohrdurchmesser empfehlen? Ich bin da echt planlos 

Schöne Grüße
Gabor


----------



## rollikoi (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

ich melde mal Bedenken wegen dem Umpflanzen der Koniferen an. Je länger sie schon stehen desto kleiner wird die Chance das zu überleben. Hab das dieses Jahr mit einer großen Schirmtanne (Sciadopitis verticilata) probiert die schon acht Jahre stand.
Weil ich es selbst nicht konnte (Rollstuhl) engagierte ich meinen ehemaligen Arbeitgeber (Baumschule) hierzu.
Trotz dieses geballten Fachwissens gelang es auf Dauer nicht den Baum am Leben zu erhalten.

LG Bernd


----------



## Aquaga (17. Dez. 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich melde mal Bedenken wegen dem Umpflanzen der Koniferen an.
> LG Bernd



Ja, die hatte ich auch und hab meiner Frau wohlweislich auch keine "Anwchasgarantie" gegeben 

Werde mich aber im Schweiße meines Angesichts nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen redlich bemühen 

LG Gabor


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ja, die hatte ich auch und hab meiner Frau wohlweislich auch keine "Anwchasgarantie" gegeben


Mach dir keinen Kopf, die Garantie kannst ruhig geben. Klizekleiner Wurzelballen. Dann wird es nicht so schwer mit dem Umpflanzen und dem späteren raus reißen. Dann gehen die Pflanzen im Sommer ein und auf Grund deiner Garantie kaufst du zwei neue. 

Hättest vielleicht erst mit deiner Frau diskutieren können und gleich zwei neue kaufen können......bringt aber nichts. Bzw. könnte dein Teichprojekt erheblich störren.

Umpflanzen. Großen Teich bauen. Neue Kaufen. Alles gut.

Diskutieren und Problem aufzeigen. Teich muss dann kleiner, nicht gut.


Mensch, bin ich heute wieder schlecht. 
Ps. Ich musste mal welche die auf dem Friedhof zu groß geworden sind ausbuddeln, mit Anhänger nach hause schaffen und dann neu pflanzen....die haben fast 10 Jahre gebraucht sich zu erholen....scheinen es aber jetzt geschafft zu haben. Die sahen lange schäbig aus.


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2015)

Wenn die gut Gewässern werden, dann sind sie recht robust. 
Wir haben welche nach 20 Jahren umgesetzt ohne Probleme. Ausser das ausbuddeln,  die Wurzeln wollten nicht enden.


----------



## rollikoi (19. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

gerade beim wässern kann man viel kaputt machen. Manche Pflanzen mögen feuchte Böden, andere kommen damit gar nicht klar.
Pauschalisieren und sagen gut wässern hilft immer ist riskant.

LG Bernd


----------



## pema (19. Dez. 2015)

Neu gepflanzte Pflanzen - erst recht Bäume - müssen ausgiebig gewässert werden. (wir reden hier nicht von Wüsten- oder Steppenpflanzen).
Durch die Umpflanzung verliert die Pflanze einen großen Teil ihrer Wurzelmasse. Eigentlich müssen neu gepflanzte (umgepflanzte) Pflanzen stark zurück geschnitten werden, um den Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung etc. zu reduzieren. Damit soll das zu geringe Wurzelvolumen ausgeglichen werden und Neuaustriebe angeregt werden.
Allerdings: einen Baum nach der Pflanzung stark zurück zu schneiden ist ziemlich blödsinnig (du kannst natürlich die Thuja auf Kniehöhe reduzieren und hoffen)...also hilft nur beten und wässern.
Oder wie mein Partner (Gärtner) so schön sagt : es hängt immer von dem Wurzelballen ab.
petra


----------



## rollikoi (19. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Petra,

im großen und ganzen gebe ich dir Recht.
Ich habe ja nicht umsonst ne Lehre in der Baumschule gemacht. So ein - dreimal kräftig wässern sollte schon sein aber dann sollte man das wässern den Bedürfnissen der jeweiligen Pflanze anpassen.

LG Bernd

PS.: Hab mich im vorigen Beitrag etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Sorry dafür.


----------



## Aquaga (20. Dez. 2015)

Sooooooo, 

nach einem planungsmäßig diskussionsreichen Wochenende wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass die beiden bereits angesprochenen Koniferen wohl nicht alleine umziehen werden. So 4 bis 5 Eiben ( 2 bis 4 Meter hoch!), die an verschiedenen Stellen des Grundstücks wachsen (und teilweise langsam zu stören beginnen), könnten doch auch umgesetzt werden und gemeinsam einen immergrünen Sichtschutz an der süd-westlichen Grundstücksgrenze bilden. Dann hätten wir ein kleines aber feines Sichtgeschütztes Reich hinterm Haus 

Kennt Ihr das auch: Man fängt klein und harmlos mit einer klitzekleinen Teichvergrößerung an und auf einmal befindet man sich in Dimensionen die einen kompletten Garten-Redesign nicht mehr ausschließen?


----------



## rollikoi (20. Dez. 2015)

Wie sagt man so schön; think big.

LG Bernd


----------



## Aquaga (30. Juni 2016)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön; think big.
> 
> LG Bernd



Ja, und was ist besser als ein Gewässer im Garten? Natürlich zwei! 


Da der Chefin die Abmessungen des geplanten Teiches zwar gerade noch durch gingen,
sie aber nicht so der Fischfan ist, kam sie nach Monaten des Planens und Verhandelns auf die Idee an Stelle des geplanten Fische-Spaßbads doch lieber ein Menschen-Spaß-Pool haben zu wollen.

Dafür dürfen die 5 __ Moderlieschen und 2 Gründlinge aus unserer 1500 Liter-Pfütze an anderer Stelle im Garten in einen neuen 5000 Liter Teich umziehen und noch ein paar neue __ Shubunkin-Freunde bekommen.

Das bedeutet nun für mich zwar "Koi ade" und das ich zwei Löcher buddeln muss aber im Sommer auch selbst mal in's Wasser springen zu können ist auch eine nette Vorstellung 

Da der Pool (5,25 auf 2,75 Meter Innenmaß) an der Stelle des alten Teichs entstehen soll muss dieser zuerst umziehen, das wäre dann das Todo für diesen Sommer. Im nächsten Jahr geht's dann an den Pool.

Der neue Teich soll in einen Japan-Garten eingebettet werden und eine L-Form haben. 
Die Entstehungsgeschichte kann man hier mitverfolgen: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/projekt-2016-der-japan-l-teich.46534/


----------

